# Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days website launch!



## granville (Jul 23, 2008)

I think this is news:

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/kingdom/days/

Anyone care to translate?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 23, 2008)

no translation, but i did get the BGM
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/kingdom/days/the_other.mp3


----------



## granville (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that's Roxas' theme. It was in KH2, but is this version from the DS game or the PS2 game?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 23, 2008)

DS i guess?
unfortunately i haven't been able to play any kingdom hearts games except chain of memories.

but look what else i managed to ... ahem download from their website


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, nothing is really much on it yet aside from the site launch announcement, a page with a short description about Roxas and Roxas wallies, but a this site must be a sign that it's coming out soon! I'll be checking this site every now and then, I'm also definitely looking forward to Tokyo Game Show!


----------



## pasc (Jul 23, 2008)

YAY ! Thx for this news, you don't know how much I appreciate it !



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> with a short description about Roxas and *Axel* wallies



Ah, and that music, sounds similar to the Roxas_Theme, but it is a little bit different, you just need to listen carefully.


----------



## granville (Jul 23, 2008)

The music may become the title screen music. The game IS about Roxas and this is a variation of his theme.

The question I had about this tune was a bit vague and misworded. Let me explain:

Most Square Enix DS games use a midi style for their music. Final Fantasy 3, 4, Revenant Wings, Tactics A2, and all the other FF games used very high quality midi. The music wasn't orchestrated like the Kingdom Hearts music (although it was good midi). The World Ends With You was one of the few SE DS games that actually DID uses real streaming music.

Now that I listened to the website's tune, I can tell it's orchestrated like the PS2 games. It's not midi, it's streaming. I wonder whether SE will use the midi music in this game or opt for orchestrated music. I'd like orchestrated music.

Does anyone understand what I'm talking about?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, you get a different Organization member on the bottom left corner every time you load the website. It's randomized. Let me know if anyone sees the 14th member. I don't have the patience to go through them all at random.


----------



## lcleong (Jul 23, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> no translation, but i did get the BGM
> http://www.square-enix.co.jp/kingdom/days/the_other.mp3



cool~ can i have the link to the FFIV BGM?


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet, can't wait for this.  Still haven't gotten the 14th Org member to show up on the bottom left. >.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 23, 2008)

lcleong said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you know a flash website that has it.
or do you mean the one from in the game?(menu, which is the same as III i think)


----------



## BakuFunn (Jul 23, 2008)

God i cant wait.this is gonna be a game im buying. 
oh comes 

i hope it comes out in like september.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 23, 2008)

I forgot about this.. I hope it turns out good.


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 23, 2008)

Oooh! Now I'm excited for the release but I don't have high hope that the English version is out anytime soon.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 24, 2008)

INFORMATION
Title Name Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (Three Five Eight Days Over Two) 
Platform Nintendo DS 
Genre RPG 
Release Date & Price TBA 
CERO Examination Examination Scheduled 
Copyright ©Disney. Developed by SQUARE ENIX/h.a.n.d. 
CHARACTER PROFILES

ROXAS

The nobody born from Sora. He is a new member to join Organization XIII whose role is to carry out the assigned missions. Number 13. 
AXEL

He is in charge of educating the new Organization member, Roxas. He lacks a heart, but during the times he's with Roxas, he looks happy. 


STORY

Twilight Town

As usual, Roxas and Axel stare from the clock tower at the evening sun. After they've finished their tasks, the two meet on top the clock tower, share ice cream, and talk together about the matters of their day. 

"You know why the setting sun is red? Light contains lots of colors, but red has the longest wave length and reaches the farthest."

"What are you so proud about, Axel?"

They without hearts have repeated conversations that lack compassion. They spend everyday like this, little by little these members of the Organization begin to form a friendship since that day.

Newly entering the Organization is "the 14th" nobody. In Kingdom Hearts II, "the 14th" did not appear, neither did the story of Roxas' time in Organization XIII. 

It is told at last.



(from KHinsider)


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, I got a new desktop from this! GO KINGDOM HEARTS!


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

cool! Im erm..."getting" this once it comes


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 24, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> cool! Im erm..."getting" this once it comes




Crazy pirate is crazy.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 27, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The music may become the title screen music. The game IS about Roxas and this is a variation of his theme.
> 
> The question I had about this tune was a bit vague and misworded. Let me explain:
> 
> ...



I doubt SE will put a 'secret character' that the game is centered around on the official site so early. But from what I've read, it's a girl. (Second girl in the Organization besides Eternal-PMS Larxene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah The 14th character in Organization is a girl. SE needs to hurry up and reveal her already.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 27, 2008)

I doubt they'll reveal anything about her.  Probably have to wait until the game itself comes out to find anything.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 27, 2008)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep just checked title is "The other promise" in the 9th disc


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty pumped about this game.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm definitely buying this when it's released in the US, so I can add it to my collection. I hope the Japanese release is going to have an unnecessarily large amount of English in it or the actual English files in the ROM.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 27, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I'm definitely buying this when it's released in the US, so I can add it to my collection. I hope the Japanese release is going to have an unnecessarily large amount of English in it or the actual English files in the ROM.


IF it comes to the US. Though it has a very good chance since KH PS2 games made it and the GBA game. I hope BBS comes as well.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 27, 2008)

Not much reason why it wouldn't.  The only ones that don't make it to the US are the Final Mix's.


----------



## pasc (Jul 27, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I'm definitely buying this when it's released in the US, so I can add it to my collection. I hope the Japanese release is going to have an unnecessarily large amount of English in it or the actual English files in the ROM.


Hopefully not... since it would then have too much space wasted, I hope they use the full 256 Megabyte for the Game only, cause:

1. they WILL localize it, and if not someoneelse will translate it
2. I'd rather have a large complex game than a quick enjoyable that I can play in english just because it already includes the scripts.

It will include Voice overs anyway, so it won't be worth it without at least being english.

The jap version will be nice for they hype anyway !


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 28, 2008)

i really want someone translate.

i cant wait till it comes out in us. then i can downlad it. YAY.


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 28, 2008)

hey, its multiplayer you know.


----------



## 8v8t8r (Jul 28, 2008)

happymanrunsaround said:
			
		

> i really want someone translate.
> 
> i cant wait till it comes out in us. then i can *buy and back it up*. YAY.



Fixed


----------



## Sephi (Jul 28, 2008)

8v8t8r said:
			
		

> happymanrunsaround said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can backup games... maybe I should get it as soon as it's out and dump it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There will probably be like a dozen other people doing the same thing too lol


----------



## Roxas_number_XII (Aug 13, 2008)

The 14th member's name is Xion. She has dark blue hair and supposibly has a keyblade. She does have an encounter with Riku(they fight) and Riku seems to recognize her "True" form and such... it's on KH Insider for anyone who wants more info on it.


----------

